# Get well soon Weeman



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just read Ser's post in the chronicles, Weeman has been admitted to hospital with pnuemonia and suspected heart failure !!

Fu*k me, cant believe it.

Get well soon fella, were all worried about you ...


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

x2 get well soon mate sending deviant love to you


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Get well soon Weeman, Milky can you keep us updated, I love reading his posts great guy.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Sad to hear.

God Bless and a quick recovery.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> Get well soon Weeman, Milky can you keep us updated, I love reading his posts great guy.


Just pm'd Ser to tell her she needs anything she ets us know.

Were all here to help and l know we all will..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont like that word heart faliure,sad news again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> dont like that word heart faliure,sad news again.


Hey it will take more than than to bring Weeman down dont you worry..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nightmare gutted to hear this...we wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wishing a speedy recovery mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Get well soon mate.... x


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Get well soon


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wow!! Just wow

Sad news hope he makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hey it will take more than than to bring Weeman down dont you worry..


when you read stuff about magic big bear and now weeman,puts the ebeegeebees up

me,makes you think mate?


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Get well soon weeman hope its not serious


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

get well soon buddy.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Get well soon mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey it will take more than than to bring Weeman down dont you worry..


heart failure isn't as scary a word as it sounds, it doesnt mean your hearts about to stop and you're gonna drop down dead, it just means that the heart muscle has been weakend and isnt able to pump the blood around the system as effectivly it would otherwise, my dad had heart failure at age 48 from doing too much sniff in his life, his heart was running at about 40% capacity when he was diagnosed, he knocked all the brandy, sniff and cigars on the head and with the treatments that they've got for heart failiure these days his heart is now back up to near full function, he's been discharged from the heart failure clinic after two years and he's as healthy as he ever was.

get well soon weeman, speedy recovery


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeez - Not nice to hear. Wishing you a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

very sad, do you think this is due to the amounts of gear her was on over the time period hes been on?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Echoed by everyone on here Get well asap ... missed on the Forum !


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> heart failure isn't as scary a word as it sounds, it doesnt mean your hearts about to stop and you're gonna drop down dead, it just means that the heart muscle has been weakend and isnt able to pump the blood around the system as effectivly it would otherwise, my dad had heart failure at age 48 from doing too much sniff in his life, his heart was running at about 40% capacity when he was diagnosed, he knocked all the brandy, sniff and cigars on the head and with the treatments that they've got for heart failiure these days his heart is now back up to near full function, he's been discharged from the heart failure clinic after two years and he's as healthy as he ever was.
> 
> get well soon weeman, speedy recovery


I honestly thought that as you said heart falure=Death or spending the rest of your days with no sex, no excitable tv, no loud noises and lettuce and water for the rest of your days!

Today was worth it just for finding that out, I think some researching on the matter bekons me.

Does anyone know whether this is related to his tooth or something else?

Anyway, come back stronger, harder and faster weeman:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

No i don't, i think its due to multiple things....and maybe we should wait for FACTS

Will keep everyone updated, its SUSPECTED heart failure, and DEFINATELY pneumonia.

The fukker snored and kept me up the other night and i put a hex on him...thats what he gets:devil2:

AANNNDDDDDD

he's ginger...and deserves it! :tongue:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

we all know that what we are doing is not exactly the way to have a long lasting life, I hope you get well soon Weeman! Hope the heartfailure is wrong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> No i don't, i think its due to multiple things....and maybe we should wait for FACTS
> 
> Will keep everyone updated, its SUSPECTED heart failure, and DEFINATELY pneumonia.
> 
> ...


Cant believe you played the ginger card Ser..... too mean

:lol:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

shocking news, get well soon bud


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oooh, thinking bout it, anything i need? anything at all?

BIG BOOBS, then i can give the fooker a heart attack and collect on his insurance:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> Oooh, thinking bout it, anything i need? anything at all?
> 
> BIG BOOBS, then i can give the fooker a heart attack and collect on his insurance:laugh:


Right lads you heard the lady...

I will start the fund....


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Man, I hate hearing news like this. I wish you a quick and full recovery and I pray its not related to your heart.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

get well soon fella


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> Oooh, thinking bout it, anything i need? anything at all?
> 
> BIG BOOBS, then i can give the fooker a heart attack and collect on his insurance:laugh:


I will pay for em if i can play with em :devil2:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesus! Hopefully he makes a full recovery. Get well soon


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

His gown won't go over his shoulders, won't tie at the back, they had to call a different ward to get a blood pressure cuff to fit round his bingo wings....but he says he chuffed that so many folk sending good wishes

I texted him about thread, he can't look or defend himself so i can rip him to shreds MWAHAHAHAHAHA!

I might forget to take him some pj's and leave him there in his gooney.

He needs his head shaved and is in full ginger fro mode...pics to follow....


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

speedy recovery mate. he`ll be in good hands


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh wow, not good. Get well soon


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I will pay for em if i can play with em :devil2:


Sure can, if i get massive boobies i will go topless everywhere! :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Blimey! Get well soon fella :S


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Gutted to hear this, Weeman is a top bloke. Speedy recovery and loads of welsh love to you butty!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser:2801715 said:


> His gown won't go over his shoulders, won't tie at the back, they had to call a different ward to get a blood pressure cuff to fit round his bingo wings....but he says he chuffed that so many folk sending good wishes
> 
> I texted him about thread, he can't look or defend himself so i can rip him to shreds MWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


Ser if you really want to collect on the insurance tell the cnut he's gonna lose a few kilo while he's in the hospital and that gown will soon be fitting him pmsl... Don't think he'd be able to handle that in his weakend state


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> speedy recovery mate. he`ll be in good hands


Pfft, its a ****e hospital...where people go in for something minor and leave in a box...luckily for him i'll be there to make sure things are done correctly and things are bacteria free!

Its not hte first time i have had a major run in with staff at this hospital, i refused for my daughter to be treated there after the childrens ward and staff were a disgrace!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

****e news...get well soon fella


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> Sure can, if i get massive boobies i will go topless everywhere! :tongue: :laugh:


Out of pure curiosity how much would it cost to have a boob job? :devil2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> Sure can, if i get massive boobies i will go topless everywhere! :tongue: :laugh:


can you imagine

Him showing the guns, you showing the babylons every where...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Get well soon Weeman, you'll be back to being a filthy perv in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish him a speedy recovery

what happened to big bear?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser for fu*ks sake dont tell him he's lost any size....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get well soon Weeman!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

My thoughts are with them, hope all will be back to normal soon, hes a strong bugger so hope he will be back up and fighting fit in no time.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2801741 said:



> Ser for fu*ks sake dont tell him he's lost any size....


That would finish him off


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Stop saying he a top bloke, he's a cvnt....and ginger!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

haste ye back weeman


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk me weeman hope you are back here very very soon !!!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Ser said:


> Stop saying he a top bloke, he's a cvnt....and ginger!


Get well soon Ginger cnut!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Milky said:


> can you imagine
> 
> Him showing the guns, you showing the babylons every where...


Me showing babylons AND guns...and my super duper legs lmao



andysutils said:


> Get well soon Weeman, you'll be back to being a filthy perv in no time :thumbup1:


What you mean back to filthy perv...that bit hasn't stopped...already got a text asking me to wear stocking and short skirt....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser:2801750 said:


> Stop saying he a top bloke, he's a cvnt....and ginger!


Agreed

Fcuk him! If he pops off I'm more then happy to move in with you and let you cook for me.... Amongst other things


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> Me showing babylons AND guns...and my super duper legs lmao
> 
> What you mean back to filthy perv...that bit hasn't stopped...already got a text asking me to wear stocking and short skirt....


Christ almighty that wont di his ticker any good...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well atleast if he crokes he wont have to worry about going to heaven or hell as we all know gingers don`t have souls :whistling: :devil2:

But seriously hope he gets well soon!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Get well soon bud


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Get well soon!Hospitalised 3times in my life from pneumonia i really feel him


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ser said:


> Me showing babylons AND guns...and my super duper legs lmao
> 
> What you mean back to filthy perv...that bit hasn't stopped...already got a text asking me to wear stocking and short skirt....


your initial postwas shocking Ser telling us the bad news, and yet i felt guilty looking at your avi and bieng turned on whilst reading about poor bri's illness.. dont tell him though but im still a little confused on how to feel lol ...

Im sorry X


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fook, hope Brian is ok.

Have had low grade pneumonia very recently, thankfully for me heart was ok and stable and I only had one day in hospital. Low grade is bad enough, weeman sounds much more serious. Really hope the big fella is ok.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh poor little weespunk! Hope all is well?

What's the ginge gonna do? When he's home Ser, make sure you hide the clippers for a week so you can post a pic of him in full dirty ginge mode!



Ts23 said:


> very sad, do you think this is due to the amounts of gear her was on over the time period hes been on?


Time and a place to ask that stuff mate, show some sensitivity!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh poor little weespunk! Hope all is well?
> 
> What's the ginge gonna do? When he's home Ser, make sure you hide the clippers for a week so you can post a pic of him in full dirty ginge mode!
> 
> Time and a place to ask that stuff mate, show some sensitivity!


Awwww man can you imagine his full Quaker prridge oats ginger barnet on display !!

His rep would suffer beyond words !!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh poor little weespunk! Hope all is well?
> 
> What's the ginge gonna do? When he's home Ser, make sure you hide the clippers for a week so you can post a pic of him in full dirty ginge mode!
> 
> Time and a place to ask that stuff mate, show some sensitivity!


Gotta ;love how all the armchair docs asking inappropriate questions...but i already said no, i don't think its gear related...i have my suspicions on other things

And yes, i'll be taking full on ginge pics...when i was dying, he took a pic and posted it on Avrils site....so now is my time for revenge! :devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't know him at all really but

from one ginger to another I hope you get well soon bro!


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

hope hes better soon, i had a bad case of it myself in 2010.... not nice at all


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Get well soon buddy,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dont know which is worse, him not being able to hide away from his gingerness or the health issues. either wish him all the best and a speedy recovery from the curse that is ginger hair (not before a few photos though)


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Get well soon.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

cant beleive this 

all the best fatty  ... i mean muscles


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hope he gets well soon thought are with him

Ive had pneumonia myself and is not nice let alone with suspected heart failure with it , wish him the best


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck with recovery big lad


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

what? damn, get well soon mate!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

No way!! sad to hear things like this, hope he makes a quick recovery get well soon buddy.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

F*ckin hell....get well soon mate, all of us are wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

get well soon big man ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Jesus. Get well buddy.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn, hope you get well soon mate.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Get well soon mate!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Just read this and I'm gutted. Get well soon Weeman. Loved reading your posts for many years. Always honest in any reply he gives.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

See that's what happens when you're ginger :tongue:

Guess the big man is gonna have to cut back on the shagging [like that'll happen]

Now go in there as a sexy nurse, fishnets the lot, sure that'll get him out of bed. :001_tt2:

Give the big guy my regards.

Hey that's a point, you two ever done it in a ward, first time for everything!!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

get well soon!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Get well soon mate, hope to see some videos shot from your hospital bed soon.

Hope you and ser weren't in the middle if anything when it struck


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

He has had ecg, heart echo, bloods, nebulisers, iv anti biotics, iv fluids etc....will wait till ward round tomorrow to see whats what One thing is for sure, he is looking a bit better than he was this morning...still fekkin ginger, still stinks of ****...still have the ward goldfish hidden:tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ser - i can tell you from experience......i fuked myself up years ago and had this on a bike site.........

,,,,,,print all this off and take it up to him to read through....it sounds daft but it really cheered me up at the time

xx


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Get well soon buddy, didn't think you had a heart but there you go I learn something new every day lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Get well soon buddy. God bless you.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> ser - i can tell you from experience......i fuked myself up years ago and had this on a bike site.........
> 
> ,,,,,,print all this off and take it up to him to read through....it sounds daft but it really cheered me up at the time
> 
> xx


Tonight imy gift to him was loads of chocolate and sweeties(whilst i continue to look better and better, he will get fatter and fatter)

My other gift was net access...wee, i do have a heart, somewhere, deep inside, buried, but its still there


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this .. that guy has gave me great advice in the past! hope your ok bud get well soon


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah and take pics of the tiny flabby cnut when he gets out ser.....that will make me feel fuking minto pmsl


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

u will have to let him have the dubbers

the poor little f**ker will look like an orangutang by the time he gets out 

GET WELL SOON THO BIG MAN X


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sh1t news, get well soon mate x


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Get well soon mate!!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

get well soon mate xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just read this ....at least you will huv the house tae yersell fir a while .. Parties  lol jokes ...let me know if u need anything xx


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ser said:


> No i don't, i think its due to multiple things....and maybe we should wait for FACTS
> 
> Will keep everyone updated, its SUSPECTED heart failure, and DEFINATELY pneumonia.
> 
> ...


i didn't think it had anything to do with AAS... but George Michael recently had pneumonia.... is there a connection??? :rolleye:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I got my own house for that, being in his house without him is just grim...i've already farted on all his pillows, rinsed his shakers in ****...and then got bored...its no fun if he ain't gonna get the effects instantly

Anymore ideas?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

the starred out bit is p!ss, not poop lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I sent him a pm a couple days ago and I thought it a bit strange that he hadn't replied. Now I know why. I hope he gets better, I really do. A top, top fella.


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

just to echo what the others have said. hope you make a full and complete recovery.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ser said:


> I got my own house for that, being in his house without him is just grim...i've already farted on all his pillows, rinsed his shakers in ****...and then got bored...its no fun if he ain't gonna get the effects instantly
> 
> Anymore ideas?


Buy some underpants the same as the ones he's got but two sizes too big... then when he leaves hospital tell him he looks so much smaller, and laugh at him when he puts the grandad pants on and gets lost in them :lol:

Also hide stuff and move it around - remove all his left shoes :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Best of wishes to him! Strange when it happens to someone you know/know of! Never expect it to. :no:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ser said:


> I got my own house for that, being in his house without him is just grim...i've already farted on all his pillows, rinsed his shakers in ****...and then got bored...its no fun if he ain't gonna get the effects instantly
> 
> Anymore ideas?


Just text ya has ur number changed?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Buy some underpants the same as the ones he's got but two sizes too big... then when he leaves hospital tell him he looks so much smaller, and laugh at him when he puts the grandad pants on and gets lost in them :lol:
> 
> Also hide stuff and move it around - remove all his left shoes :lol:


I LOVE YOU:wub: I am SO doing them!!! MWAHAHAAHAHA! :devil2:



Tommy10 said:


> Just text ya has ur number changed?


Aye, my phone got nicked, will find my new number and rep you it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Eat all his Jaffa cakes .... Put salt in his powders .... And hide the clippers ..delete all his pics ( on second thoughts don't do that !! ) xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ser said:


> I LOVE YOU:wub: I am SO doing them!!! MWAHAHAAHAHA! :devil2:
> 
> Aye, my phone got nicked, will find my new number and rep you it


Kk Bris got my number on his if ur using that ?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Milky would it be possible for you to keep the original post updated as the situation progresses? So we can all keep an eye on how he's doing and when to expect him back! and as for print this off and taking it in, sounds like a good idea, I know it'd cheer me up in this sort of situation!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I took him in internet access tonight, its just a really bad signal he says....he has read but hasn't posted and is overwhelmed at how nice everyone is being...and so he should be, the reality is that no one really cares for gingers....and he knows it!:laugh:

No Thomas, he has his own phone, i have sent it to you in a rep babe And i can't do the salt in his powders...as i use them, but the rest sounds like fun:devil2:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear this weeman hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this my ammonia aroma'd Internet friend. Get well soon x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, so yesterday i had a wee bit of sympathy and didn't post them(alright, i was just trying to remember how to upload them from my phone haha) So here he is, minus the oxygen mask...he wouldn't let me take one with it on....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Note the guy in the bed next to him...he was only wearing his oxygen mask to try to get away from the smell of ****y ginge....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seen this and I'm gutted to hear it.

Get well soon mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Starting to smell like p!ss in here


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah you can see on the pics the size is flying off him like fuk


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Comes across as a top bloke on the forum, hope you make a full recovery Weeman :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Get well soon Bri,

Im on the train now, On my way to keep Ser company and look after her for you:whistling: Dont rush home, If thay say its best to stay in for a while... you listen to them.....I will look after things at home for you wink x


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Christ he's shrunk a bit.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Christ he's shrunk a bit.


Thats a low blow for the man in his hospital bed....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

All said in jest, i love the big guy.

But i will draw the line at liking his being ginger. :wink:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm fcuking relievced he looks ok.....I was frightened to fcuk when I first saw this thread.....Get well soon bruv


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

hope all gets sorted out soon!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tell him to find his own fcuking illness, heart failure is mine I had it first and I'm keeping it!!!! p1sses of the forum for a year then decides to come back and jump on my fcuking bandwagon!!!! NOT ON!!!!

Sure he'll be back soon, suspect its the pneumonia that has led on to the SUSPECTED heart failure, I'm sure that once the pneumonia is gone and they keep him on Beta blox, ramapril, blood thiners etc his heart will have a nice break and get strong again. Prob just a case of working too hard and not having a break from it all, gear, training....life in general!

If Bri needs any questions answering on that side of things please send me a PM, I've had a tough year with it all but I'm almost out the other side now, fairly sure there is no cure for gingeritous and stinking of p1ss tho....  x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone,its really overwhelming to see this,u bunch of ginger hating cvnts lol

Limping online with bad net connection but jst wanted to say thanks and not to worry ill be back soon enough,yeah its a bit scary but its just a speed bump 

To answer initial things,pneumonia just one of them things,bad luck,heart stuff,they look to now be ruling out failure tho after many tests i do have an enlarged heart,and yes this obv been caused by 20yrs of bbing amd aas use so no surprise.

Docs have stressed however,which i already knew,even if aas hadnt been in equation heart would still have enlarged just like any other athletic activity would cause (incidentally cyclists are most common)

Waiting to see cardiologists this morning to see what happens next


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

weeman said:


> Thanks so much everyone,its really overwhelming to see this,u bunch of ginger hating cvnts lol
> 
> Limping online with bad net connection but jst wanted to say thanks and not to worry ill be back soon enough,yeah its a bit scary but its just a speed bump
> 
> ...


good to see you're back up and defending our race!! :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome news,so cut down to 7mil for this week lol,George micheal recovered quickly

mate,youl ge back in the gym soon enough! :beer:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fck!

Suspected heart failure damn.

Magic torch I belive has had/ still got heart problems and a few others on this forum I have heard stories about their heart issues.

Really shocking.

Not much else to say but obviously I want you to get well!!

EDIT JUST READ YOUR POST.

AWESOME NEWS you are still here.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Any ideas of where your future with bb'ing goes Weeman? Are you able to continue or?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Christ he's shrunk a bit.


Most offensive comment on here


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy recovery weeman


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> Thanks so much everyone,its really overwhelming to see this,u bunch of ginger hating cvnts lol
> 
> Limping online with bad net connection but jst wanted to say thanks and not to worry ill be back soon enough,yeah its a bit scary but its just a speed bump
> 
> ...


Your on the mend... thank fck for that! Ive only been looking after Ser for a couple of hours and Im fcked.... she keeps pi$$ing on me too, for some reason..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

She does that jay,some sort of inbuilt thing,dont know whats wrong with her lol

Future of bbing,i will go on,obv no more shic's,doseages will come to normal realms here on out,reccy stims i see being hit on head,rarely did them nowadays but will be even less so now,will defo be doing cardio year round now,so long as nothing horrific is uncovered then this wont stop me,christ if jason corrick can have a near career ending heart attack and come back better than ever then im not letting this stand in me way lol

Right now am more concerned heart will hold out during sexing lolol

Gotta say,my head looking fat n tired in those pics but my pecs are bustin out that gown lol i was a source of amusement to the staff due to that lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

On a serious note Bri, take this as a serious warning... and I wish you all the best with your recovery and future mate..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pneumonia is the trendy illness of 2012 mate - in recovery myself, and just like you figured it was just a 'normal' chest infection. Seems I got off lighter than you though with just half a day in hospital and they told me my heart was fine and no need to admit me. Had gotten over the worst of it at home already before I went in, but seem to be healing up much faster now, especially with the antibiotics... am sure you'll get better fast. No AAS-cardiac complications for me though as the skinny unmuscular proper-functioning-testicled natty that I am :tongue:

That said though I know what a b!tch it is - fever, and a chest like its full of razorblades stuck in glue. Just take it easy buddy - and make sure Ser pampers you. In respect of the sex simply insist she does all the work - you have a legitimate medical excuse :lol:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hope you get better soon Weeman, im sure you will be well looked after at home


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear the bad news weeman, hope you are on the mend soon


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

All the best bud, good to know you're on the mend.

I've seen what pheumonia can do to people, so take it easy.

Any chance you can get a catheter inserted, can't be nice for the old boys having their ward reek of pi$$ all the time 

Did laugh at that gown, do the nhs rent marquees at all?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bro what a ****in fright...

Get well soon... Keep us posted on results bro...


----------



## Denial (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this what they were referring to weeman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athletic_heart_syndrome

Hope you get sorted and back fighting fit asap :thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

weeman said:


> Thanks so much everyone,its really overwhelming to see this,u bunch of ginger hating cvnts lol
> 
> Limping online with bad net connection but jst wanted to say thanks and not to worry ill be back soon enough,yeah its a bit scary but its just a speed bump
> 
> ...


Keep ya chin up big fella time is a healer. No perving over them nurses while your in there.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> Gotta ;love how all the armchair docs asking inappropriate questions...but i already said no, i don't think its gear related...i have my suspicions on other things


hmmm.... extra curricular cardio perhaps... :lol:

Get well soon though big guy! :thumb: pneumonia really takes it out of your, have had it 3 times, never wanted it again after the first time let alone the second, but apparently it was on a buy 2 get 1 free offer.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Haven't been on in a few days so was shocked to read this as we was all only having a laugh the other day on about your escapades! funny 'ol thing life aint it! Do us all a favour and get well soon mate... The MA lounge is lacking in filth lol :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwwwww man....

He's even got ginger eyebrows !!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Ser is going to post up more in detail,but apparently it is heart failure and fluid on the lungs due to this. Thoughts are with you ginge mate, and those up there with you pal.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I think Ser is going to post up more in detail,but apparently it is heart failure and fluid on the lungs due to this. Thoughts are with you ginge mate, and those up there with you pal.


Ahhh sh*t when did this come to light mate ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Speaking to Ramsay on fb. I said I wouldn't post it and leave it, but he said Bri wanted everything in the open.....Fcuking shocker this mate.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Speaking to Ramsay on fb. I said I wouldn't post it and leave it, but he said Bri wanted everything in the open.....Fcuking shocker this mate.....


Fu*king sickener all round mate, cant believe it !!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

oh shit that doesnt sound good :sad:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Speaking to Ramsay on fb. I said I wouldn't post it and leave it, but he said Bri wanted everything in the open.....Fcuking shocker this mate.....


This isn't good news, is the complication with pneumonia that you just don't want... fingers crossed for the big guy.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

hope all is well big man


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

We will all be thinkin about the weeman, hope hes gets well soon x


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> Thanks so much everyone,its really overwhelming to see this,u bunch of ginger hating cvnts lol
> 
> Limping online with bad net connection but jst wanted to say thanks and not to worry ill be back soon enough,yeah its a bit scary but its just a speed bump
> 
> ...


Dam... sorry to read this mate. Just the other day you sounded fine!! Hope all is ok and the ticker is fine.

Strange you say cyclists are most common as I keep telling myself to do more cardio (which I dont) to avoid an enlarged heart. Must be one of those myths then is it doesnt help this.

Hurry up and get well buddy... wish you all the best!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey folks, latest update, he never had pneumonia...apparently a+e just like to put a tag on things(??????WTF??????)

It is solely heart failure, and if he keeps back chatting the cardio doctors(before they let him out) i might just fail the fukkin thing myself!

Don't really know what else to say...upset, hope he just chills and recovers instead of getting upset and angry with the doctors(it can't be good for his heart) waiting to see what happens, they started him on some drug they have to keep an eye on how he is reacting to it....been moved from general admissions to cardiac ward, more heart echo tests etc.

Shattered but can't sleep, still having problems eating, head pounding, kids are bored of spending all day at hospital...BUT tomorrow is a new day Bri's dad is looking after the kids tomorrow, so i will get the chance to go to have a bath, get ready and leave unstressed...well, as unstressed as can be under the circumstances....


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Kinda good new that he does not have pneumonia as that's quite hard to shake especially coupled with the heart failure. He is in the best place so you need to take a bit of time for yourself mate. Have a long bath and relax a bit.

All pulling for you both


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get well soon big fella

Cant quite believe the last 11 pages i have just read


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ser wish him the best... Dont worry hell pull through...

Keep ur head up...

Get him to relax... Stress in these circumstances is the last thing he needs...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Its a frightening prospect, having heart issues at such a young age.Irespective of the cause, Experience shows that his heart will revert to a normal size, and likely recover.Hes got youth on his side.Good luck Weeman.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

i only pm'ed him on the 18th of this month:

Originally Posted by jjcooper

Just been reading some of your posts, your transformation from 2004 is immense, look massive and ripped now mate, hopefully i might get that size one day lol!

Keep up the awesome work!

unbelievable how one day your a strong athlete and reduced to hospital the next day, such a shock!

Wish you all the best in the recovery process mate, and like you said, lets hope its just a small speed bump in your life!

get well soon!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

When we were younger we used stim drugs ALOT, our lifestyles were terrible...its been damage over a great many years, not just bbing and gear useage! His kidneys etc are fine(which we BOTH were shocked at!)

His heart will NEVER return to a normal size, but most people who are athletic in ANY sense have enlarged hearts, cyclists are very very prone to it! Its not the size of his heart that is the problem, even though its HUGE! Its that its not functioning as it should....


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ser said:


> When we were younger we used stim drugs ALOT, our lifestyles were terrible...its been damage over a great many years, not just bbing and gear useage! His kidneys etc are fine(which we BOTH were shocked at!)
> 
> His heart will NEVER return to a normal size, but most people who are athletic in ANY sense have enlarged hearts, cyclists are very very prone to it! Its not the size of his heart that is the problem, even though its HUGE! Its that its not functioning as it should....


I guess pressure = force / area, so a larger heart means less pressure which results in circulatory issues! :thumbdown:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ser said:


> Hey folks, latest update, he never had pneumonia...apparently a+e just like to put a tag on things(??????WTF??????)
> 
> It is solely heart failure, and if he keeps back chatting the cardio doctors(before they let him out) i might just fail the fukkin thing myself!
> 
> ...


lot of people wishing Bri well and rightly so but you and the kids are being overlooked in all this, must be a terrible stress and hard to reassure the kids whilst coping with your own worries. Hope for better news tomorrow, thoughts with you all


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ser said:


> When we were younger we used stim drugs ALOT, our lifestyles were terrible...its been damage over a great many years, not just bbing and gear useage! His kidneys etc are fine(which we BOTH were shocked at!)
> 
> His heart will NEVER return to a normal size, but most people who are athletic in ANY sense have enlarged hearts, cyclists are very very prone to it! Its not the size of his heart that is the problem, even though its HUGE! Its that its not functioning as it should....


Ser, this is exactly what I had minus the failure. So when he gets over the failure, it should actually not be that bad a thing as his heart has grown to accommodate the extra pressure of pumping more blood to bigger muscles. Hyper something left ventricle is what I have.

Once he is recovered from the failure, hopefully it will be no biggy as to the size of it.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Comes across as a top bloke on the forum, hope you make a full recovery Weeman :thumbup1:


My thoughts excatly. Hate to see people down like that.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Look at what the daft cvnt just sent me...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

went to buy all the cherry juice out of the vending machine....and as usual, coulnt help himself, my phone is full of pics exactly like this....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ha ha ha legend. :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

oh, and look at the face...WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im surprized there wasnt at least one pic of the mighty prawn on there???


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, there are a few John, mostly that i have taken from the main camera...(one or two he has sent) Mostly..its fukkin double bi shots, in public toilet mirrors(one from a train toilet...) in the sunbed shop, at the gym, on the bus...and now in the hospital lift....He is a fekkin twot:laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> Thanks so much everyone,its really overwhelming to see this,u bunch of ginger hating cvnts lol
> 
> Limping online with bad net connection but jst wanted to say thanks and not to worry ill be back soon enough,yeah its a bit scary but its just a speed bump
> 
> ...


glad to hear its not pneumonia mate... i really didn't want to believe you had anything to do with George Michael...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome! guns are hyuggge


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

WTF weeman we let u off with being a Ginger c*nt , all the stories of filth with both m and f , the posting pics of ur c0ck everywere but really WTF are you wearing a off the shoulder dress for in public.......in hospital 

And u must really be Ill u didn't tell us if ser turned up in her sussies and little skirt, then again it's prob best not to give u those thoughts right now ey :-(

But anyway take it easy and no being the hero REST REST AND MORE REST

Stay strong buddy xx


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OI you lot! don't encourage him!!!! lol


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Should be resting up and hes in the lift hitting bicep poses haha quality!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ser said:


> OI you lot! don't encourage him!!!! lol


He doesn't seem to need much encouragement to be fair Ser... if this is what he's like with near heart failure, then world watch out when the super ginge is back to full strength!!!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

All the best fella get well soon


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> Any update?


yeah hes lost some mass and let his hair grow ..... poor bloke


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

He just texted to say trhe cardiologist had been round, he is responding well to the meds, they are upping the dose and introducing new meds too. Hopefully he will continue to respond well to the changes....if he does i might just wear the short skirt and nae knickers, make it worth his while:tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah hes lost some mass and let his hair grow ..... poor bloke
> 
> View attachment 73599


AWESOME!!!:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ser said:


> He just texted to say trhe cardiologist had been round, he is responding well to the meds, they are upping the dose and introducing new meds too. Hopefully he will continue to respond well to the changes....if he does i might just wear the short skirt and nae knickers, make it worth his while:tongue:


if you want an opinion on the short skirt and no knickers id have a look and make sure its the appropriate attire :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ser said:


> He just texted to say trhe cardiologist had been round, he is responding well to the meds, they are upping the dose and introducing new meds too. Hopefully he will continue to respond well to the changes....if he does i might just wear the short skirt and nae knickers, make it worth his while:tongue:


Now I really wanna be weeman.....


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope Weeman gets well soon!!

Need more henched ginge gun wars stories lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

**** just seeing this. Was going to speak to Bri last week.

Get well soon mate. Talk soon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hopefully some good news soon..

Ser...

Get some rest somehow, my god you must be shattered....xXx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As Milky says, take care of yourself too Ser... last thing we want is you making yourself ill running around getting things right for Bri!

If your good he'll be good too


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a wee joke to cheer you up man:

I was in A&E myself last night.

Just to let you know that the Dyson ball cleaner isn't what it seems mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah hes lost some mass and let his hair grow ..... poor bloke
> 
> View attachment 73599


You lot are a bunch of heartless [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ser said:


> He just texted to say trhe cardiologist had been round, he is responding well to the meds, they are upping the dose and introducing new meds too. Hopefully he will continue to respond well to the changes....if he does i might just wear the short skirt and nae knickers, make it worth his while:tongue:


Your all heart Ser, he's got to take it easy. He doesn't want you walking around in a short skirt with nae strides on but then again carry on dear. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just sent me a gun shot.....

He os devo'd


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I am trying to get some rest, but i can't, i manage to nod off, then wake up every half hour until 5:30am. I'm trying to eat, then bringing it all back up. Got up this morn, took the kids to school and then lay in a hot bath for a good HOUR! Got all tarted up and went to visit him in a wee dress...minus knickers...have to say its fekkin FREEZING out there! Made the miserable cvnt smile, so was worth turning blue


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sweetheart try and take something to help you sleep...

Oh and tell the selfish ginger git that its to cold for no drawers, chapped lips arent a good look !!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

X3



Twisted said:


> x2 get well soon mate sending deviant love to you


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

k, so just had a phone call from him...after much toing and froing with the cardiologists insisting that he stop taking gear altogether, him saying thats not a good idea, get an endo in to talk to me...a few arguments etc they FINALLY got an endo in...and 'the specialist' says half your dose...aye mate, taking 3g of test a week is not the most stupidest advice i have ever heard:angry:

Getting a few hours to ourselves tonight, i'll try not to kill him:devil2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ser said:


> k, so just had a phone call from him...after much toing and froing with the cardiologists insisting that he stop taking gear altogether, him saying thats not a good idea, get an endo in to talk to me...a few arguments etc they FINALLY got an endo in...and 'the specialist' says half your dose...aye mate, taking 3g of test a week is not the most stupidest advice i have ever heard:angry:
> 
> Getting a few hours to ourselves tonight, i'll try not to kill him:devil2:


LOL, he will still be on about 4g of gear wont he?? Fair play to him for standing his ground with the docs, its easy for them to say quit doin this or quit doin that!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

cant wait til he is back online boasting about his awesomeness


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

they just don't have a fekkin clue! It will be dropped WAY more than that!!!!

Makes me angry that these folk are supposed specialists and in actual fact know nothing!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

did the endo have a clue or was he just kinda meetin him half way?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

no, he just had no fekkin clue....


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Weeman probably had his mate on standby in a white coat to pretend to be an endo.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In my experience NHS endocrinologists understand FAR less about AAS usage than most people who use them... I suspect Bri is gonna have a fight on his hands here unfortunately... hope all goes well.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> its to cold for no drawers, chapped lips arent a good look !!


Which ones :wink:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Any updates Ser ??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes George...

*HE IS HOOOMMMEEEE!!!!!!* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Has to take it VERY easy.....

My mam took the kids for a few hours this evening...and i should have updated you guys...but we were busy 'making up for lost time' before the kids got back :devil2:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

YAY hes back


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

And i'd like to thank ALL of you guys:wub: You lot have really helped me get through this:wub:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> Yes George...
> 
> *HE IS HOOOMMMEEEE!!!!!!* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ...


How the fu*k is that taking it EASY !!

Get him unsured and FAST !!

:lol:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Good news, by far one of the best posters of the forum


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Keano, am gonna neg you if you keep saying nice things about him....don't want him getting used to that kind of thing


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Milky said:


> How the fu*k is that taking it EASY !!
> 
> Get him unsured and FAST !!
> 
> :lol:


hehe, i suppose its not, but we couldn't help it! oops:eek:

Oh i'm on it:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> hehe, i suppose its not, but we couldn't help it! oops:eek:
> 
> *Oh i'm on it* :lol:


AGAIN !!!!

Sort the bloody insurance out !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> AGAIN !!!!
> 
> Sort the bloody insurance out !!


Would insurance cover death by shagging?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Ser said:


> Keano, am gonna neg you if you keep saying nice things about him....don't want him getting used to that kind of thing


Aye fvck em, lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Would insurance cover death by shagging?


Mmmmmmm interesting.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

expletive said:


> Would insurance cover death by shagging?


Guess we will find out... :whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ser said:


> Yes George...
> 
> *HE IS HOOOMMMEEEE!!!!!!* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ...


Glad he's home and doing ok, I bet the first thing he did was take the clppers to that ginger mullet. That was him in that photo with the oxygen mask on wasn't it? :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

expletive said:


> Would insurance cover death by shagging?


could class it as recycling


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dear god,a 16 page thread about me that i only have two posts in! lol

glad to be home,that was not a nice experience,feel v tired as its all catching up with me and body adjusting to beta blockers which make you feel initially lethargic.

Laughing reading your love and hate filled posts peeps,brought a big smile to my face and properly laughed out loud too.

will fill in properly tomoz but long n short of it is,as of now after talking to endo and head cardiologist guy,they are happy for me to continue taking low dose test,cardio and light weights for the time being,see how i recover from there,i will be on meds rest of my days,under cardiology forever now by looks of it,but overall this is a great scenario to come out the other side considering.

Wether i will ever compete again is something that wont be able to be answered for a long time,at least i can keep on training and keep the gins being awesome 

I have severe left ventrical impairment,which basically means the heart isnt stroking properly,it cant pump the blood back out properly,i am on ace inhibitors and beta blockers and sem to be doing ok so far with them.

Lost over 10lbs whilst in there due to diuretics and paltry fkn food portions,but actually look better lol if somewhat flat as fuk,life now has to change even more,vested effort to eat cleaner 90% of the time,cut drinking down tremendously,and take everything a bit at a time 

Almost p1ssed when the endo guy sent his colleague to ask my test doseage,i said 6g a week for last 3 weeks,they replied ok just halve that dose till we get you an appointment,should only take a few weeks pmsl when i had them all together i asked them if they were able to comprehend how stupid that was,explained how much test i should be producing if lucky and how i am taking about 300 times that,it had no impact,i told them no offence but i will be reducing it down to about a tenth of what it is,they said they dont think thats a good idea,i said with all due respect you werent even able to tell me what a male should be producing,that they had no idea what trt dose even was!

nuts lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate welcome home, gave us a scare there man...

Glad your ok, now look after that lovely woman of yours, she's been worried sick..

:thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one Weeman good to have you back again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

glad you ok fella

all the best


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad you got out buddy, good to hear things are, well, a helluva lot better than they could have been. NHS endocrinologists are pretty useless mate, am sure most bb'ers could outstrip their knowledge of adrogens a million to one... is a joke really. Anyway, important thing is that all things considered you are doing well and on the mend. Keep us updated, all my best to ya you crazy ginge mofo!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great to see you back weeman, and great to see you can continue training... i was worried that they may of told you that the legacy may of been over in that department, and if you went back to being a normal ginger man with tits it just wouldn't of been the same

:thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back! Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome back mate!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome back mate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome back mate... Good to see you well...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

weeman this is a reason you need to post more of your home filth in the male animal............

Could have been a waste!

Rest well mate

x


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad your back mate.... :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad youre safe mate. Really am, I remember my early days here reading your posts and watching your progress even then. Top bloke.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> dear god,a 16 page thread about me that i only have two posts in! lol
> 
> glad to be home,that was not a nice experience,feel v tired as its all catching up with me and body adjusting to beta blockers which make you feel initially lethargic.
> 
> ...


Inbox?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bri, it's amazing how little these Docs know about trt and aas don't you think. I only have an enlarged left ventricle. But at least with you (although it is more serious than mine) seem to concur rather quick. It took them a year nigh on to tell me I could start back training. Glad you came out the other side brother


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

get well soon. kick yourself in the head weeman


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Get well soon big Guy, great you're home again so quickly given the situation.

Great to know the docs are as clued up as ever.

:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great news ur home


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant believe it...... The ginger git is on the slab one minute, then he's home and STILL getting.more action than me...!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome back big fella..

Dont scare us again ginge


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad you are out of the worst of it mate, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Milky said:


> Mate welcome home, gave us a scare there man...
> 
> Glad your ok, now look after that lovely woman of yours, she's been worried sick..
> 
> :thumbup1:


He has just came in with the most beautiful bangle and necklace for me...

Thanks babe, i love them:wub:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

AND....

IITTSSS SSNNNOOWWWIIIINNNGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Today is an awesome day!!!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ser said:


> He has just came in with the most beautiful bangle and necklace for me...
> 
> Thanks babe, i love them:wub:


A pearl necklace?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome home and its good you came the other side, was worried about the good posts especially in the Chronicles and other sites!... :whistling:

I know its being senisible, but take the docs advice for at least the next month or so, just to let your body recover


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

woohoo your out. great to hear.

relax a while then go tear up some weights


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ah,should be right by monday i reckon :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> ah,should be right by monday i reckon :lol:


That's the spirit... nothing a quiet night and a soak in the bath won't fix!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Glad you are ok mate... :beer:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

glad your on the mend geezer, hope you can still train and compete in some way in the future, but if not hope you will stick around to keep us young 'uns in line lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im glad u are ok bud too.

I get a little annoyed at the laughing at doctors.................guys these people are trained and experienced at treating and curing people with normal physiologies..............

taking 6 g of gear is steroid abuse and not normal human behaviour = but we laugh at them??? catch on to your selves a bit lol - i take gear too btw..

gear makes muscle grow - take a lot of it.......... stress amp your heart up on class As and training. and guess what???? it will grow all mishapen and get fuked lol

and yet we can luaugh at doctors


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Uriel said:


> im glad u are ok bud too.
> 
> I get a little annoyed at the laughing at doctors.................guys these people are trained and experienced at treating and curing people with normal physiologies..............
> 
> ...


Very well put mate.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i personally would say for you - for now zee var is over - if it were me i'd have a couple of years off gear and maybe train moderatley on peps.......then re assess............this is your life here and now and not a fkn game

your children want a dad and ser wants a man - not a memory...just my opinion


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> im glad u are ok bud too.
> 
> I get a little annoyed at the laughing at doctors.................guys these people are trained and experienced at treating and curing people with normal physiologies..............
> 
> ...


Take your point mate... have had some very bad/incompetant experiences with endos myself with a thyroid issue, but am sure most of them do a good job.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Take your point mate... have had some very bad/incompetant experiences with endos myself with a thyroid issue, but am sure most of them do a good job.


just around the forums alone and on this one - i know several men who are getting amazing trt treatment of the highest order from endo's.

i'm sure there are gripes, it's a complex job a people become VERY fixated on themselves when their health is anything but perfect and it seems the easiest thing in the world to blame and leap on every tiny oversight......but miss what is staring at you right in the face........decades of all kinds of abuses in some cases


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Weeman who was your endo?

Were you in Ayr?

I know the docs along there.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Jesus fcuking christ, just read the whole thread now and tBH when i read the heading for teh 1st time i actuly thought yous where joking for awhile. Man hope you get well soon and i bet it scared teh fcuk out of you when in there because i know it would me. What im more suprised at is you didnt bang no nurses while you where having your wee rest but then again i havent been in the AL yet but knowing you 2, yous have prob left them all fcuked done in that hospital,lol


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Aye weeman look after yourself,my cousin ran into similar problems after many years on gear,dont think his mind could handle not being big and things didnt end well for him.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome back mate good to see you posting, glad to hear things are ok(ish) Now get your ar5e in the MA and sort us some filthage out! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> ah,should be right by monday i reckon :lol:


Bri, you know you have to cut right down on your gear!!! Ive pm'd you my address so you can send me all that spare gear you have taking up space, and going out of date..

Im fckin good to you, ya know:thumbup1:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with Uriel's sentiments here, you need to come of the gear and listen to the doctors, its your life and remember there is only one chance


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Uriel said:


> im glad u are ok bud too.
> 
> I get a little annoyed at the laughing at doctors.................guys these people are trained and experienced at treating and curing people with normal physiologies..............
> 
> ...


This!

I had a long stay in cardiac intensive care just before Christmas and had to be operated on a few times. A comedy of errors meant I had to stay much longer and was very,very poorly a couple of times.I could get mad at the mistakes made or be grateful for the gift of life (I saw 3 old guys come in to stay and not have the luxury of leaving)

All the best to you and yours Weeman, take things a day at a time


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> just around the forums alone and on this one - i know several men who are getting amazing trt treatment of the highest order from endo's.
> 
> i'm sure there are gripes, it's a complex job a people become VERY fixated on themselves when their health is anything but perfect and it seems the easiest thing in the world to blame and leap on every tiny oversight......but miss what is staring at you right in the face........decades of all kinds of abuses in some cases


Yeah you are right mate. I had a really bad experience with hyperthyroid and nearly died because of an incorrect diagnosis... but that's history and I shouldn't dwell on it or generalise it (one man experience is not everyone's).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and please dont think i am too preachy. i will be having a nice long low (overdue cruise learning from this)

i have a LOT of time for Brian and Ser and i can totally sympathise with him and i am happy in as much as he's more or less in one piece and i do wish him the very best chance of a full recovery.

Bri's no mug though and knows the score


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> im glad u are ok bud too.
> 
> I get a little annoyed at the laughing at doctors.................guys these people are trained and experienced at treating and curing people with normal physiologies..............
> 
> ...





Uriel said:


> i personally would say for you - for now zee var is over - if it were me i'd have a couple of years off gear and maybe train moderatley on peps.......then re assess............this is your life here and now and not a fkn game
> 
> your children want a dad and ser wants a man - not a memory...just my opinion


my jip with the docs wasnt so much the lack of knowing how to handle me and just blanket diagnosing,it was that they werent taking on board a single thing i was telling them regarding my ten years of drink and reccy abuse,they dismissed it as if it had no barring on how my heart was functioning the way it is at the moment.

I stressed to them countless times an enlarged heart itself isnt the big problem here,its that i have abused it so badly that the big heart cant function properly at the moment,for some reason they seemed to think this must have been the way my heart has been functioning for ages,which is simply not the case or i would have been well aware,the state i went into hospital in i was speaking like the black wheelchair kid from Malcolm in the Middle lol

The fact i sat and explained to them what a trt dose of test is,what a healthy male my age should be producing and what i was ACTUALLY using yet they refused to simply verify the facts and instead ignorantly tell me to take 3000mg of test a week till i see them again,dont exercise and basically shut life down left me horrified,they werent getting their heads round the hugeness of the dosing and how that could have made things potentially a lot worse given the gravity of the situation,i told them to take 10 seconds to go look it up and see i was correct but didnt and instead decided to adopt the attitude of they know best,well 100% for certain in this case they did not.

Over the years,last 7,my experience with the medical community has been vast due to our sick daughter,i cant tell you the amount of times we have had to argue the bit with doctors and surgeons over wrong doings and misdiagnosing and even flat out lacking common sense,have even refused treatment from them and took her elsewhere in certain casesthey almost killed my daughter once due to being so fkn stupid as to not understand how gravity works and the effect it has on urine trying to leave a cathiter on a child with kidney disease.

Now plain old logic and even ten minutes of investigation should have told the docs that ok we have a bodybuilder here,significantly larger than a normal male,20+years of training and aas use,his heart is going to be bigger,did they try to find out any other cases with similarity and significance in heart function vs size vs size of body its in,no of course not,despite being asked to,i even fkn gave them a tag to go look up AHS,and again rubbished it because what would i know lol

The point being they have to treat each case on its individual merits,and they arent here,my goal is for the interim i shall get my heart functioning as strongly as poss for when i go see the specialist again in 3 months,i will not and cannot drop all AAS,to drop test out of my system now would be idiocy,the crash after 6 years of being on would be monumental and throw all sorts of hormonal problems into the mix,low to no test is a big cause of heart disease for a start amongst many other things,once i can return to them with hopefully a much better nik ticker i am hoping they shall perhap open their minds.

The changes in my life from here on will be year round cardio,i now have the best reason in the world to be doing it,no more lazy etc i NEED to do it if i dont want to lose my bodybuilding,heavy drinking and reccy drugs are knocked on the head,as much as i love partying i love my bodybuilding much more,doses....well one thing is for sure shic and the like will be gone forever,no more mega dosing,cycles will be meek,i will most likely be on trt rest of my days anyway and any cycling will be in addition to that,and not huge amounts above it either,thing is i know myself i never needed mega doses,i did it because i have access to it,you sit thousands of mls of gear in front of you and i defy anyone of us to not let it runamuk with you,kid in a sweet shop.

My diet shall also be significantly better,its giving me reason to stay leaner than what i normally would year round,dont need dead weight stressing things more,so that in combo with regular cardio,lack of reccy abuse and heavy drinking plus small gear use should lead to an altogether better me and better bodybuilder,tbh as much of a cvnt of the way to recieve it,its defo been the wake up call i needed i guess 



Slight of hand said:


> Weeman who was your endo?
> 
> Were you in Ayr?
> 
> I know the docs along there.


no buddy it was crosshouse in kilmarnock i was in,are you near Ayr?

cant remember the name of the endo,he was a tall youngish guy,i say young,he was clearly younger than me and i am only 36 lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

classic class here u come then


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> classic class here u come then


only way thatll happen is if i die,fuk i was over my classic class limit the first time i ever stepped on stage pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

weeman said:


> only way thatll happen is if i die,fuk i was over my classic class limit the first time i ever stepped on stage pmsl


ill remember this post :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bri if ser is missing a good rucking i`ll step up for you until your better of course 

good to hear your on the mend :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bri Im loving your approach.

How many people would sit down and take the advice verbatim from the medical profession.

With careful research anyone can find out what might go wrong, what is wrong and how to treat whats wrong, often becoming more educated than those we trust to do a good job. We put our faith in people like these and we often blindly follow.

Im not saying they are all useless or not know what they are on about but it does make you think, when you go to the GP and they have to look up on the internet to find out whats wrong with you???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

one thing i will say was a huge shocker for me that obv with my bloods etc they checked everything out,and you know my kidney function etc etc all came back fine?!?!

i was gobsmacked by that as no word of a lie when i went into december mode last year i ws literally wiping out huge amounts of alcohol every single night of that month,i mean bottles of vodka,rum,jagermiester,aftershock,cider,beer,sourz,you name it there was a combo of it all every night,i would have easily consumed 500ml a night of spirits every night of december,then as quickly as it started i stopped it in first week of jan and started training hard and mega dosing gear,that obviously had a huge impact on landing in hospital lol

but again,that didnt seem to sink in with them......

but yeah point was i thought my kidneys and liver would have taken the chance to send out the message in the bottle to get us the fuk out of this guy,but no,apparently fine!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

expletive said:


> Bri Im loving your approach.
> 
> How many people would sit down and take the advice verbatim from the medical profession.
> 
> ...


without a word of a lie,when my daughter was born she was in Yorkhill kids hospital for 6 months,couldnt figure out what was wrong with her,she almost passed on several times,in the end we were there the day the specialists and consultant all got together and diagnosed her.....via a google search,and i swear on her health this is how they diagnosed her in the end.

hey it works,she is a rarity and at the time was a one off in the country,but also a little scary that lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad to hear your ok, was a little worried at the start of the thread, I also got my wake up call in 2006 with lupus, kidney failure and enlargement of the left ventricle.

I too am on tick over now slowing down doses but also still dosing and using hgh too, i think hgh can cure just about anything as i was told back in 2006 i wouldn't make it and now im back in the gym lifting and in the best shape of my life with a whole lot of experience to boot 

Good luck and all the best for the next few months


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree trt is better than dropping test out altogether.

I will have to agree to disagree that you are somehow more expert that every medical professional out there mate..

They just look at you as a t1t that has abused a drug for your whole life and are paying a price probably....rightly or wrongly#

any way - all the best bud


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Glad to hear your ok, was a little worried at the start of the thread, I also got my wake up call in 2006 with lupus, kidney failure and enlargement of the left ventricle.
> 
> I too am on tick over now slowing down doses but also still dosing and using hgh too, i think hgh can cure just about anything as i was told back in 2006 i wouldn't make it and now im back in the gym lifting and in the best shape of my life with a whole lot of experience to boot
> 
> Good luck and all the best for the next few months


hgh is a thing i was also wondering about,i am gnr ghrp/cjc etc as yeah altho signalling compounds they havent been around long enough i guess to know if they have any other detrimental effects yet,but considering gh 



Uriel said:


> i agree trt is better than dropping test out altogether.
> 
> *
> I will have to agree to disagree that you are somehow more expert that every medical professional out there mate..*
> ...


never once claimed or said i was John,all i said was they were not diagnosing the case on its merit,which is why i will go seek private consultation.

At the end of the day think of it this way,jason corrick had a massive heart attack,led a life like i did and was told by the NHS at the time that was it for him,career over etc,now fast forward a cpl of years and finding people with more open minded views and willing to accept things arent as balck and white as seuggested and the guy not only has his career back but is more successful than ever as a multiple mr universe winner,uses min gear and has an infinitely healthier lifestyle.

I am no expert what so ever,in any field,not bodybuilding,not drug use,certainly not cardiology,but i know enough to know that they will paint the worst picture possible,everytime,and use scare tactics.

If they see me as a dick who abused drugs and paying the price then all the better for me to seek private unbiased consultation,because as you say,rightly or wrongly,they do have this attitude towards people,i know many on a personal level who admit to it when treating likes of junkies etc,they know its not right but we are human at the end of the day.

Another good example of this kind of thing,4 years ago when ser was in hosp 3 months premmy with Fin,she was bleeding to death,losing 200ml of blood every ten minutes,now it was hard to miss,pouring out her,but everyone kept dismissing it,she had been bleeding heavily for days and it got cnsiderably worse in the last 48hrs before he came out,you could see the life slipping out of her,consultants were told,the specialist team were told but none seem to think it was over concerning,in the end it was a staff nurse at the end of 12 hours with ser who actually spoke up and asked them to stop ignoring what was staring them in the face,she was going to bleed to death if they didnt get baby out,she went off on one outside the room and there were many raised voices,the consultant came in,put speculum in her,as he pulled it back out her a cup worth of blood ****ed out her,over him and on the floor,in that instant he suddenly decided to have her rushed to theatre......now this wasnt a sudden thing,2 whole days this had been happening and the attitude they took was dont worry everything will be ok,they took me to the side before they got rushed to theatre and said i would have to prepare myself that there wasa strong possibility that mother or baby or both may not survive.

That amongst many other things is what makes me not afraid to ever speak out or challenge them in what they do,so often people dont and sometimes pay the ultimate price,yes what i have done is seld inflicted,but it doesnt mean i should be treated ignorantly or the like.

Incidentally whilst i was there i was commended for my knowledge and ability to take on board and conversate with them over the things that were wrong,it was this that ultimately led them to let me walk out of there with their blessing on training,cardio and low test use,they admitted on the first day their first instinct was that i was a lunatic bodybuilder not understanding the gravity of it all and wanting to be let out to go take loads more gear and train like a madman lol thankfully they admitted i changed their mind on that assumption,which did feel a small victory as i do hate how we are all tarred with the same brush.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol also to people trying to messge me i didnt realise inbox was full lol,i emptied space now lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

So tell us all what was teh syptoms weeman and how it was you ended up in teh hospital and tel us, when you where in there, where you scared at all when finding out about your heart might be ****ed for ever. I know the last part is prob a stupid Q to ask but i thought id ask it ayway.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

had been feeling slightly breathless for about a week previous in the mornings when taking the kids to school,figured it was just the dense winter air,my general lack of cardio fitness combined with extra stone i had gained back,i go straight to the gym in the morn after walking kids to school and it always cleared,never amounted to anything.

Friday night had usual vodka etc,not a lot of it but enough (maybe 35cl) 6am woke up feeling totally breathless and wheezy,like if you took one big breath,held it then tried to take in another on top of that,the on top of that one was all the capacity i had,the instant i moved or did anything requiring oxygen i was sweating and panting and holding self up,it was scary,i figured asthma attack (have never had one tho always had asthma) but had no inhalers as havent needed them since basically i started competing

So at 8am i text my best mate and training partner Ramsay (rs007 on here) to see if could get his daughters spare inhalers as she used same ones as me,got to the gym (in a mess) and puffed inhaler,bang instant relief,felt like chest had been deflated,was heaven.

(off at tangeant but after that Rams and i cooked a fry up in the gym using a camping stove,bacon,black pudding,fried onions etc to torture the guys we are helping to prep cos we told them they not allowed it and decided it would be funny cruel to do this right there in the gym,but i digress...)

that night i was fine,minimal breathing restriction,then 6am again sunday morning woke in same way,not just quite as bad but bad enough,inhalers had no where near as good effect this time,did bring me some relief but not as instant,decided fuk this not waiting on monday for docs just go to a&e,i thought that being as Rams and another girl in the gym had bad chest infections that week i had most likely caught it and this was what was happening.

So mum n dad took me off to a&e and they xrayed my chest,lol staff just looked at each other then sent me back thru,said i had pneumonia and that i would need strong iv anti b's to combat it,so stuck canula in my arm then whapped in 20ml of them,after that hooked me to a broad spectrum anti b and i waited on doc,doc come along and said wanted me to have an ecg,i was puzzled but thought ok,they did that then she said 'mr harris the problem is on the xray we took,it shows that your heart is huge'

tbh i gen wasnt stunned,i replied i am not surprised really,she asked my bbing and aas history then the frown came over and she said also it appeared to not be funcioning properly and that i would have to stay in whilstthey monitored me.

Again thru all of this and even now i was never in any sort of pain at all.

When they got me to the ward theygave me a nebuliser for twenty mins,now my peak flow previous to this on entry into hosp was a v paltry 260,after the nebuliser i felt like i had new lungs and rocked out a reading of 670 on the peak flow,so the asthma treatment had worked a treat,at this point i was told no heart failure.

Had the nebuliser cpl more times that day before sleeping that night,each time it improved more.

Next day cardio team comes round,i had been argueing with nurse just before hand that i was supposed to be going home,getting treated as out patient etc etc she was being @rsey back i didnt back down,i getting wound up i start to overheat,sweat like fuk etc,so she went,i went to toilet,came out and there is cardio team,guy says look at state of you just walking ten feet to the toilet,i explained no i was sweating cos it ws inhumanly warm in there and i had been argueing with the nurse fo rten mins,he screwed up face as if 'yeah right' and proceeded to tell me basically life is over etc etc.

Now here is the thing,they didnt start me on heart meds till later that day,by that time i had already been breathing clearly for almost 24 hours with no stress,they said the fluid in my lungs was caused by heart failure,yet if it was there is no way on this earth that asthma drugs would have cleared it,and they did.

I put this to them and they said no it wasnt the asthma drugs it was the heart meds that cleared it,i pointed out that the fluid had cleared long before they even started me on the heart meds and how could they be conclusively sure that it was my heart which caused this,to that they flapped and mumbled and shut down to me,instead pressing on me taking the meds.

Now i dont have a problem if they are right,but there are so many ifs and buts,asthma meds clearing the fluid being a big one,i have no question my heart is damaged and big,i know that part,hat i am saying is that i don treckon its anything like as bad as what they are initially thinking,hence my short term goal of achieving optimal function and also by seeking a private consultation when i can afford it.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

weeman said:


> hgh is a thing i was also wondering about,i am gnr ghrp/cjc etc as yeah altho signalling compounds they havent been around long enough i guess to know if they have any other detrimental effects yet,but considering gh
> 
> never once claimed or said i was John,all i said was they were not diagnosing the case on its merit,which is why i will go seek private consultation.
> 
> ...


 Completely agree with this on speaking out and challenging their knowledge on whatever it may be. i've heard of many cases Inc yours and experienced it myself where a so called expert has misjudged or made a wrong decision and it seemed there conclusion was based somewhat on guesswork. Seems like you know exactly what you have to do now to make things better, so all the best over the next few months mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bri,

The fry up bit just had me in stitches you evil bastard...

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Milky said:


> Bri,
> 
> The fry up bit just had me in stitches you evil bastard...
> 
> :lol:


Rams and i come up with it between us,how can we hate on our mate Rab even more etc,we decided this was breaking new boundaries,Rab actually txted me in hospital and said 'this is what you get for the fry up you pr1ck,the gods are smiting you now!'

:lol: :lol:

pic of Rams cooking the fry up and a pic of Rabs hate filled incredulous expression when he seen what we were doing in the gym changing room pmsl

lol mofo's get prepped by me they get a baptism of fire mate,aint no easy route here lmao i make them bitches suffer!!! lmfao


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Fry up at the gym, you must either own the place or they must be scared of you.. If I pulled out a camping stove at my gym I would be shown the door lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with challenging, you might find you go full circuit and end up where you started, but you might not. You dont have to take things lying down.

After having my knee rebuilt last year I developed Bi lateral pulmonary embolisms, got moved to a high dependancy unit and then to another hospital with a better ICU.

The care i got at the first hospital was less than desirable, i was made to feel like a nuisance, (especially by 1 nurse).

There was one occasion I can remember they wanted to take me off the ventilator and put me on nasal O2 therapy. i KNEW this was a bad idea as my O2 sat was 64 should be 98-99. I knew i would not be able to breath as i was struggling on 100% O2. I tried to tell them this and they wouldnt have it. I asked why they were doing it and they couldnt give me an answer except that he doctor says so. When i refused I was told i was being difficult.

Another occasion they tried to fit a catheter WITHOUT anaesthetic.

Once iwas on the mend I complained and started an investigation as to why i received the embolis in the first place.

It was subsequently proved that they did everything they could to try to prevent this happening. However they also took steps to change the way patients were treated on the unit. Non of this would have happened if i took it lying down,


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I really like Rab, known him for years through forums and you guys are total cunits to him... you are utter [email protected] to a really top guy.

That said, it does crack me up sometimes though! :devil2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

expletive said:


> Nothing wrong with challenging, you might find you go full circuit and end up where you started, but you might not. You dont have to take things lying down.
> 
> After having my knee rebuilt last year I developed Bi lateral pulmonary embolisms, got moved to a high dependancy unit and then to another hospital with a better ICU.
> 
> ...


holy fuk mate that is scary,cant begin to think how much your breathing must have been fuked as my sat was 83% and i felt like i was being suffocated at that!

That could have resulted in you being killed,no question there!

and ooft catheter without anasthetic,i mean dont get me wrong i once stuck the arm of my luke skywalker hoth outfit figure down my japs eye out of pervertedness,but to feed a tube all the way down and into the bladder with no numbing,ouch!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Fullhouse said:


> Fry up at the gym, you must either own the place or they must be scared of you.. If I pulled out a camping stove at my gym I would be shown the door lol


lol they had no idea,dont get me wrong we are really friendly with the committee that runs the place and since we come to the gym the amount of athletes there due to us has gone thru the roof,so they kind of let us away with bits n bobs,they know we arent quite right anyway lol



Dtlv74 said:


> I really like Rab, known him for years through forums and you guys are total cunits to him... you are utter [email protected] to a really top guy.
> 
> That said, it does crack me up sometimes though! :devil2: :lol: :lol:


being as Rab doesnt come on here yeah he is one of the nicest guys anyone could know,a real good mate and top bloke,having said that we have total hate hate relationship with me being his prep guy and the torturous hurdles this ensues :lol: :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

weeman said:


> holy fuk mate that is scary,cant begin to think how much your breathing must have been fuked as my sat was 83% and i felt like i was being suffocated at that!
> 
> That could have resulted in you being killed,no question there!
> 
> and ooft catheter without anasthetic,i mean dont get me wrong i once stuck the arm of my luke skywalker hoth outfit figure down my japs eye out of pervertedness,but to feed a tube all the way down and into the bladder with no numbing,ouch!!


Rough times mate, catheter was the worst, my mate says he was ****ing himself in the visitors room when he heard me scream "GET THAT ****ING THING OUT OF ME NOW!!!"

All good though, and just like you Im still here to laugh, argue, get ****ed off about it so its all good.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just wanna chime in really quickly and say that you have an inspirational physique bri and whatever path you take now please do it as well as you do bodybuilding.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Not been on the forum for ages, thought I would take a look and just read through the whole story.

If I can offer a bit of sage advice Weeman, I would halve your expectations of exercise for a few weeks, ie take it very very easy.

What feels ok might still be a little too much.

stow


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh god hey mate,everything is super high rep light pumpy stuff,not kidding myself on,largely putting on brave front but i am fuked,really really tired,i need to get diet on point like i know how and then ease in super gently


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> oh god hey mate,everything is super high rep light pumpy stuff,not kidding myself on,largely putting on brave front but i am fuked,really really tired,i need to get diet on point like i know how and then ease in super gently


Mate its gonna fu*k with your head bigtime losing size....

IMO thats gonna be the hardest thing for you to deal with...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Glad to see you out in one piece, but do appreciate you are fragile.

And listen, bbing can be an all consuming lifestyle, but prioritise what you have to, to give yourself the best chance of recovery, regardless of all that.

S


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Milky said:


> Mate its gonna fu*k with your head bigtime losing size....
> 
> IMO thats gonna be the hardest thing for you to deal with...


No its not. If thats really the case then you need to sit down and have a very good think about all of this. This is about life and death health issues. This is second chance time, gratitude and optimism is a powerful leveller.

Anyone who finds themself in this situation needs to be bloody grateful they have the chance to tweak the necessaries to enjoy the other (and lets be honest) more important things in life. Screw the narcicistic, self-centred bbing. Smell the roses.

X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stow said:


> No its not. If thats really the case then you need to sit down and have a very good think about all of this. This is about life and death health issues. This is second chance time, gratitude and optimism is a powerful leveller.
> 
> Anyone who finds themself in this situation needs to be bloody grateful they have the chance to tweak the necessaries to enjoy the other (and lets be honest) more important things in life. Screw the narcicistic, self-centred bbing. Smell the roses.
> 
> X


Mate l totally agree but knowing Bri's character his size is everything to him..


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Milky said:


> Mate l totally agree but knowing Bri's character his size is everything to him..


Walking down the street this summer in the sunshine holding his kid's hand is probably everything to him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stow said:


> Walking down the street this summer in the sunshine holding his kid's hand is probably everything to him.


Do you know Weeman ?

He cant go to a funeral without a gun show :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Milky said:


> Mate its gonna fu*k with your head bigtime losing size....
> 
> IMO thats gonna be the hardest thing for you to deal with...


mate i wont lose a lot of size,as said before i dont need these megadoses,it was greed and because i could that i did it,when i cruise and screw the nut i actually hover around 17st with abs lol which at my height is pretty decent by any standards lol

I just need to engage the part of my brain that says i gotta make a conscise effort from here on out 



stow said:


> Glad to see you out in one piece, but do appreciate you are fragile.
> 
> And listen, bbing can be an all consuming lifestyle, but prioritise what you have to, to give yourself the best chance of recovery, regardless of all that.
> 
> S


fortunately that has always been my attitude mate,i have never been a selfish bber,in fact it was just recently i posted in the are you addicted to bbing thread i am astounded by the tunnel vision some give this,yes it does require dedicated effort but i have managed to bodybuild,compete at a high level and still balance life,the only time its become really selfish is a month or so before competition,which i think is fair enough as even then i still try to make the effort 



stow said:


> No its not. If thats really the case then you need to sit down and have a very good think about all of this. This is about life and death health issues. This is second chance time, gratitude and optimism is a powerful leveller.
> 
> Anyone who finds themself in this situation needs to be bloody grateful they have the chance to tweak the necessaries to enjoy the other (and lets be honest) more important things in life. Screw the narcicistic, self-centred bbing. Smell the roses.
> 
> X


Actually yes it is,when you have spent 20 years being bigger and standing out more than most others around you yes it is a hard thing to try and detach from,as it is i feel i wont have to at this given time,but until you have experienced everyone in your life looking up to you for the way you look,even my kids,then you wont understand (and i mean no disrespect)

Jesus my kids love that to the other kids at school i look like a cartoon super hero compared to all other parents lol that fact that both ser and i look this way compounds the fact.

Yes being there for my kids as they grow means the world to me,but i have not just been told i have cancer,aids or some terminal disease,i am in a positive life changing frame of mind that has seen many others go through the very thing i am and worse even but still managed to make the changes necessary to keep the way i look,and better it even 

and as milky says,i am the guy that site injects to go to kiddy parties and funerals pmsl

In all seriousness,i am not taking it lightly,but i dont need to face abondon all hopes of looking the way i do either,not just yet


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wish you speedy recovery mate just seen the post as I have been on the site. Scared the **** out of me. Glad you recovering. I was in hospital my self 10 days ago for a week. It's horrible.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> had been feeling slightly breathless for about a week previous in the mornings when taking the kids to school,figured it was just the dense winter air,my general lack of cardio fitness combined with extra stone i had gained back,i go straight to the gym in the morn after walking kids to school and it always cleared,never amounted to anything.
> 
> Friday night had usual vodka etc,not a lot of it but enough (maybe 35cl) 6am woke up feeling totally breathless and wheezy,like if you took one big breath,held it then tried to take in another on top of that,the on top of that one was all the capacity i had,the instant i moved or did anything requiring oxygen i was sweating and panting and holding self up,it was scary,i figured asthma attack (have never had one tho always had asthma) but had no inhalers as havent needed them since basically i started competing
> 
> ...


****, the breathing part has actuly scared me abit because the last few months mine hasnt been great. Ive been finding it hard to breath at times and even when i wake my 1st few breaths have been difficult and takes me a wee while to breath properly. I have put it down to not training in ages and being unfit but when i read stories like this, it freaks me out. Ive been to teh doc about it and shes refared me to get an xray just like yourself but ive to wait awhile on mine ffs. I havent been getting any sweats thou so i think im ok for now:thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

weeman said:


> i am in a positive life changing frame of mind
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Weeman i havent been on for a few days , and i was hoping that you hadnt died whilst i was working, otherwise that would have p1ssed me off a little...

glad to see you are back here anyway, i will have a good read through this thread when i have a little more time to see what is going off properly...

anyway Glad your not dead bro XX


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Weeman you crazy F!!CKER... we are glad to see you are better; for the sake of your wife n kids...

Also ive just read the last 6 pages of this thread and youve said you didnt need the megadoses but did it coz you could?

Can i ask do you have a "Testosterone Tap" in your kitchen... hahahah

**** i better get 1 fitted from B and Q aswell lol...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy to see you doing better weeman! You will be your old self in no time at all


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

weeman knew the cardiology team were right about something,but he couldnt quite put his finger on it........


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ill get u some of these next time mate MTFU


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol they had no idea,dont get me wrong we are really friendly with the committee that runs the place and since we come to the gym the amount of athletes there due to us has gone thru the roof,so they kind of let us away with bits n bobs,they know we arent quite right anyway lol
> 
> being as Rab doesnt come on here yeah he is one of the nicest guys anyone could know,a real good mate and top bloke,having said that we have total hate hate relationship with me being his prep guy and the torturous hurdles this ensues :lol: :lol:


Just so everyone knows...I'm on TEAM RAB this year, that ginger weak hearded fukwit can go fukk himself xxxxx


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi mate do not now you, just take a day at a time AND think of the kids! This is gonna be a long road. But i wish you good health for the future.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

weeman your gonna tear the gym a new @sshole when you get up and running again im sure  Plates are gonna be like ah **** here we go again! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

had first sesh back yest folks,chest n tri's,everything went ok,heart didnt explode 

also (shock horror) did 20mins cardio on tread at 4mph 15% incline


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I kept giving him frights to try and send the cvnt off but he wasn't having it :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I see in your avatar, you are taking jewelery "balls to the wall" too empire, lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

weeman said:


> had first sesh back yest folks,chest n tri's,everything went ok,heart didnt explode
> 
> also (shock horror) did 20mins cardio on tread at 4mph 15% incline


Top man glad everything went OK.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Goodman back on it!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Uriel said:


> I see in your avatar, you are taking jewelery "balls to the wall" too empire, lol


I think EB is trying to go 1-up on Mr-T :lol: ....dont let AoS see it otherwise you'll never get rid of him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Go on Bri...!!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I see in your avatar, you are taking jewelery "balls to the wall" too empire, lol


That is genuinely the funniest thing I've seen for ages. Urinal respect.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

stow said:


> That is genuinely the funniest thing I've seen for ages. Urinal respect.


You should see the saucy cnuts knuckle dusters stow..........its like being punched with the QE2's anchor lol


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

**** me only just seen this thread hope alls well now weeman from sounds of you made a good recovery. What's the aftermath from docs


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I found out tonight about a lad from our gym, 31 yrs old, died a couple of weeks ago, heart attack, liver and kidney failure! not a friend, but knew the guy to say hello.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stow said:


> I found out tonight about a lad from our gym, 31 yrs old, died a couple of weeks ago, heart attack, liver and kidney failure! not a friend, but knew the guy to say hello.


Happens to often mate, sad loss..


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> Happens to often mate, sad loss..


Its caused by a combination of things though aint it...

We just gta make sure we watch all the variables when on gear and training...

For the sakes of our family...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Happens more than people think Milky, quite often its not known on forums etc. People just disappear and no-one on the forum is any the wiser


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> weeman knew the cardiology team were right about something,but he couldnt quite put his finger on it........
> 
> View attachment 74054


im sure ive ****ed her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well you havent posted for a while mate so hope all is well....

Keep us informed mate, we do worry you know.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Milky said:


> Well you havent posted for a while mate so hope all is well....
> 
> Keep us informed mate, we do worry you know.


What happened to Weeman?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

stow said:


> What happened to Weeman?


Ser posted a while back, apparently they split up long ago. Thought they were solid. Both really nice people.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Ser posted a while back, apparently they split up long ago. Thought they were solid. Both really nice people.


Correct, split up, Bri is fine though, doing his stuff.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

It was more about Bris health, nothing to do with the couple.


----------

